# My New Grand Daughter...



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

z-family said:


> Introducing Shelby Lynn Z...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww! What a sweetie! I'm envious yours is here. Ours is due the 14th, hoping for tomorrow, though...

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!! Now you get to spoil her rotten.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations Rob! 
She's beautiful


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations, Rob!!!

Has she learned to drive yet?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations what a beautiful little girl. I love the babies, when ever i'm not having a good day I will make trip up to the nursery at the Hospital I work at and watch the babies and their excited family members, my day is much better after that.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

There is nothing like a brand new granddaughter!!!!!

Congratulations.

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Rob and Colleen,

A BIG congratulations on the new grand daughter!!
















Bill and Jan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh my goodness. What a beauty! Enjoy her while she's little. Blink your eyes and she'll be as big as Cae! I might just have to make a trip north just to meet her! Congratulations to all!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

She is beautiful!

MaeJae


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> She is beautiful!
> 
> MaeJae


x2


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations, Grandpa! * 

*What a cutie! *

I can already tell - she's stolen your heart!









(How soon will she be going camping?)

Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

